# CAAD8 7 or Synapse 7 for first roadbike?



## FastWalkinSam (Mar 23, 2011)

I am on a $1000 budget.

Currently riding a hybrid mountain bike for fitness but want to be able to ride long distances as well as go fast! 

These are the 2 bicycles within my price range:
The Caad 8 7 or the Synapse 7.

Differences? 

Caad8 7 
Bottom Bracket: FSA BB30 
Front Derailleur: Shimano Sora, 31.8mm clamp
Tires: 700x23c
Brakes: C4, dual pivot, cartridge pad 
Stem: C4, 31.8mm, 6 deg. 
Headset: Tange Seiki Integrated, 25mm top cap 

Synapse 7 
Bottom Bracket: FSA
Front Derailleur: Shimano Sora, 34.9mm clamp 
Tires: 700x25 
Brakes: C4, dual pivot, cartridge pad Long Reach
Stem: C4, 31.8, 6 deg. 
Headset: Synapse Si, 25mm top cap 

And different frames and forks. 
Which bicycle would be better for me?


----------



## heybrady (Jul 3, 2011)

Here's the default answer.... go ride both and see.

Truthfully though, they are spec'ed about identically, but the CAAD is more of a traditional geometry and the Synapse is more relaxed. The idea is that the Synapse is a little more upright and better for longer rides, while the CAAD is a little more stretched out and more race-oriented. This may or may not be the case for you personally. There are plenty of riders on here who do centuries on a CAAD or race on a Synapse. It just comes down to comfort.


----------



## miker2012 (May 4, 2012)

i just was about to buy a synapse and cancelled it at last minute..... bike is fast and quick and surprisingly light, very nice bike

but.... the darn head tube is rediculously tall on the synapses that it makes it close to impossible for a shorter rider to get a decent saddle/bar drop..... for my size, the fit was good for a fast rec rider who maybe lacks a bit of flexibility but not for someone who wants alot of saddle bar drop with good flexibility

since you already have a hybrid, maybe get a racier bike for the road? why not look at good used bikes as well, maybe get a little more bang for your buck, especially this time of year

as for carbon versus alum, too many threads on it already but carbon is better if you value comfort

have fun!!!


----------



## tnvol123 (Sep 11, 2012)

I have a Synapse 7 and I love it. I don't race, but I do ride everyday and the bike is very comfortable to me. I couldn't ask for more out of a sub 1K bike. I would just ride them and see what works for you.


----------



## RyleyinSTL (Aug 6, 2012)

Why these two?

If you want race geo and are ~$1000 you could go Allez, Jamis (and other bikes) with similar spec.


----------



## umzzz (May 17, 2012)

I actually went through this exact same decision a few months ago only I was looking at the Synapse 6 vs Cadd 8 6. You really do have to go ride them both. I honestly didn't feel much difference in terms of the ride quality or handling (I am a new cyclist so lack of experience in these matters) but I ended up with the Synapse 6 due to the comfort factor. I felt rather stretched out on the Caad 8. I think it will really just be a personal preference when you ride them both.

I love my Synapse though but if i was comfortable on the caad i would have loved that too im sure.


----------

